# Is the Coast Starlight a smooth ride?



## Michelle (May 22, 2017)

I'm going to be riding the Coast Starlight this summer with my family. We are starting in Los Angeles and getting off in Portland. We've booked two bedrooms. This will be my first time riding a train, and it's a long trip, so I'm kind of nervous about what it will be like in terms of motion, rock/roll, and roughness on the tracks. Is this generally a smooth ride? Should I be prepared for a lot of side-to-side rock and roll? What about banging or bumping on the tracks?

Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (May 22, 2017)

It is a smooth ride! There is no excessive swaying - not to say there could not be - anymore than usual.

Be sure to utilize the Metropolitan Lounges in LA and Portland. And spend some time in the Pacific Parlor Car! 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 22, 2017)

I find the CS smooth with little sway. It is really a great trip along the Pacific coast and daybreak in the morning California state line into Oregon. Have a great trip. be sure to check out the Pacific Parlor Car between the sleepers and the DC.


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2017)

In the summer the Sun rises around 6 AM, so if the train is on time you will be about 2 hours south of the CA - OR border at sunrise and Mt. Shasta will be looming out the right side of the train, though back lit.

On time, the Coast Starlight gets to the CA/OR border at about 8 AM.

June 1 the Sun rises at 5:40 AM - July 1 at 5:42 AM and on August 1 at 6:06 AM.

By August 31 the Sun rises at 6:36 AM.


----------



## SarahZ (May 22, 2017)

I remember the Coast Starlight being a fairly smooth ride.

I usually leave the covers tucked in as much as possible and put a pillow between my hip and the table (bottom bunk) to prevent movement, but I didn't have to do that on the Coast Starlight.

It does shake a little bit, but it's not bad. I tend to wake up whenever the train stops, especially if my window is near the station lights, but it's kind of fun to peek out and see where you are before going back to sleep.


----------



## Woodcut60 (May 27, 2017)

I guess not any smoother than other Amtrak trains. Compared to what I am used to here in Europe the American trains do sway and rock more. But not to the extent that you get sick. (And, by the way, I know many who get motion sickness in Sweden's X2000 trains.)


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 27, 2017)

The only really rough track usd to be along north Indiana, especially in cold weather, but I think that has been upgraded.


----------

